# is it ok to reconstitute with STERILE WATER SOLUTION 0.9% OF BENZYL ALCOHOL??



## imjosiah (Mar 1, 2015)

Is sterile water solution .9% of benzyl alcohol the same as bacteriostatic water or at least can i reconstitute with it?

I pretty sure i can, i just wanted to double check.


----------



## JJB1 (Mar 2, 2015)

It's exactly the same as bacteriostatic water as long as it contains 0.9% benezol alcohol.


----------

